# What wood is bright yellow?



## tekno.mage (2 Aug 2013)

Hi there,

I've just been given some small pieces of a mystery wood that is bright yellow and wondered what it might be. It came from a bush growing in a garden in mid Wales and is obviously some exotic garden plant. The lady who gave it to me doesn't know what it is - although she said it didn't have thorns and has small glossy leave a bit like holly, but not with spikes on. 

The pieces I was given were about 4" in diameter with fairly gnarly bark and the wood itself is bright banana yellow all the way through with no obvious sapwood. I microwaved a small piece dry (no colour change with this) and turned a small shawl pin from it - and it's still bright yellow with a fine striated look to the grain - see pics below:







Yes - it really is that colour!

Anyone any ideas what this might be?


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Aug 2013)

Mahonia probably. I have had a bit if this from our gardener. It may well split on you if it is still green. Pity as it is a gorgeous colour isn't it.

Pete


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Aug 2013)

I'd agree with Pete on both points.

Ian


----------



## Brianp (2 Aug 2013)

I turned some of that recentlyand it split within days. Best of luck with it, it's nice to work with and has a lovely colour and texture.

It was suggested to me that it might be worth storing the mahonia in a bucket of water to wash out the sap?


----------



## dickm (2 Aug 2013)

The other bright yellow wood is Berberis. Possibly more common than Mahonia, and tends to come in slightly larger bits. Berberis has spikes growing from the leaf junctions, where Mahonia has prickly leaves like a holly.


----------



## mikec (2 Aug 2013)

Mahonia japonica is my guess. I have had a number of branches given to me and they are a brilliant lemon yellow. Very prone to splitting but if cut into rough pen blank size they make fabulous pens when dry. I get more requests for pens using this wood than any other.

I recently bought 2 small plants for what may be a really long term investment    

Regards,

mikec


----------



## tekno.mage (2 Aug 2013)

Thanks for your replies, guys. From your descriptions and that of the lady who gave it to me, I think it must be the Mahonia. I have cut the pieces into smaller blanks for more shawl pins and also for pendants - hopefully I'll get some that don't split - it really is a stunning colour!


----------



## finneyb (2 Aug 2013)

You could try the microwave to dry it out quickly, it may stop the split.
Suggest you use defrost or 10% start at 1 minute and take it from there - don't get the wood more than warm to the touch.

Brian


----------



## chipmunk (3 Aug 2013)

I agree it's mahonia.
Saw it down lengthways through the pith on the bandsaw and the two halves won't split further.
The pith on mahonia is pretty big and corky anyway.
Jon


----------

